# Deer saved by decent brake pads...



## unpluggedperformance (Jan 23, 2019)

Well, that doesn't happen every day when we are in a big city. 

But wow, wow, wow, so glad the deer wasn't hit.
Thanks for the plug Sofiaan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577217904012992513


----------

